# New Year's Day Race @ Al's Jungle Park! 2016



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mark the calendar for the annual race and feast January 1, 2016 . We will run the skinny and fat tire (slip-on Fray) TJet classes along with Indy cars.
Race in the New Year and join in as we attack a spiral cut ham and turn it into lunch. Practice opens at 10AM, racing around noon. Where else can you get all that for a measly seven bucks?


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

The Bohemian in me says i have to be there


----------



## superg (Aug 29, 2010)

I need an address please, thank you.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

count me in


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

im there:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish I can make it!!!! 

Al, I'll have a package ready for you and the T-Dash's you have pal. 

I have ur address here pal. 


Good luck with the race.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

BUMP IT UP Al get the ford gt40 ready to go I'll be there for sure always a good time and good food
:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks to all you crazy racers for showing up and making this another great time. The racing was awesome and the ham never knew what hit it! We had 19 TJet junkies here at the Jungle tearing up the track with battles from the veterans all the way to the noobies. As has been the case for a long time, support and knowledge sharing has resulted in a lot of very tight racing and close finishes. It was quite a Happy New Year at Jungle Park. Full results tomorrow


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice .Glad you guys had a great racing day ?

Can't wait to see some pics and see some faces to match the names!!*


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Good times for sure Al...glad I got to be apart of it


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Results and a few pics.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Someone actually beat Honda to the food!. That's a risky move.
Before and after the ravenous herd laid waste to the spread. I think we all got our money's worth.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Al for hosting another great New Years Race always a good time and good job on those pictures too awesome spread too Thanks Brian:thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Great pictures Al! I see a few familiar faces. How about a few more pictures of the race room and maybe the track again?

Tom


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

i have some on the groups facebook page Tom...such a pain to post them here


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

my wife so happy with me she tells me im #1


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice time it looks like you guys had .

Who's who in the pics???


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

not me ever...i dont take selfies lol


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks buddy! I appreciate the pics!

Tom


----------

